# Cats For Adoption!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Please take a look at these cats from these different shelters in Michigan & Ohio. Know of any cats at other shelters that need homes? Post them here:

Michigan:
http://w3t.org/?u=d67

Ohio:

http://w3t.org/?u=d68 




Hopefully these cats will find a home soon. Whatever state it is, if you see a cat that needs a home, post it here. Maybe somebody on here or a guest who views this board will adopt a cat!  

 ~Catlover_2004~


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

I live like 15 minutes from the Ohio link you posted. If anyone is interested in adopting any cats from there I can help transport.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

New York:
http://search.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi#


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Catlover - Please explain what you are doing in this thread. Are you finding random cats from petfinder.com and just linking them here? Anyone can do searches on Petfinder.com. 



> Whatever state it is, if you see a cat that needs a home, post it here.


Please explain what you mean by this. That's what this whole section is for...hence the name "Cats in Need." You might confuse some members into thinking that this particular thread you started is where they should post about cats in need when in fact it is the _entire _section of "cats in need" where they can post.

As you can see, the description of "Cats in Need" says "Post here if a cat needs a home in your area..."


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> Catlover - Please explain what you are doing in this thread. Are you finding random cats from petfinder.com and just linking them here? Anyone can do searches on Petfinder.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I'm getting them from Petfinder.com but I was trying to help. I thought maybe not everyone knows about petfinder. I guess this thread doesn't make alot of sense. Sorry, I was only trying to help.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I know you may have only been trying to help. But if you didn't know if people knew about petfinder.com maybe you could have said something about that in your post such as "I found these cats on petfinder.com. You can go to that site and search for cats in need in your own area." That may have made more sense rather than the randomness of the links.


----------

